# Distilled Water



## Khan83 (29/9/15)

Hi Guys

Anybody know where I can get distilled water. Tried the pharmacies & none seem to have it.
The only places that have it are auto shops & the bottles state not for ingesting.


----------



## Wesley (29/9/15)

Dischem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (29/9/15)

I think ive seen it in clicks before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/9/15)

Thats odd. Most pharmacies have it over here.
Deionized/distilled water

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (29/9/15)

Do not drink deionised water you could end up messing yourself up because it pulls the minerals out of your body through an osmotic gradient

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## VandaL (29/9/15)

I'm quite sure clicks still sells 1L bottles, should be around R12-00. Used to buy from them to refill my PC's loop.


----------



## Khan83 (29/9/15)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. Will try Dischem. Reason I asked is cos it's not listed on their website

@groovyvaperman well noted , though I'm not planning on drinking it. Just need to dilute some sucralose powder


----------



## Khan83 (29/9/15)

VandaL said:


> I'm quite sure clicks still sells 1L bottles, should be around R12-00. Used to buy from them to refill my PC's loop.



Thanks @VandaL . The Chatsworth one didn't have any. Will try Clicks in town


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/9/15)

me goes to tap inside lab. How many drums did you say you want again.  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (30/9/15)

Wesley said:


> Dischem


Last I saw they sell purified water. And a few years ago they, and some other pharmacies, used to sell that as distilled water, till they were bust.


----------



## Jan (30/9/15)

I'm sure there should be a place in Durbs that sell laboratory equipment and chemicals they will also have


----------



## Khan83 (30/9/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> me goes to tap inside lab. How many drums did you say you want again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Some people have all the luck . Two empty drums on its way to you....fill er up


----------



## Khan83 (30/9/15)

Jan said:


> I'm sure there should be a place in Durbs that sell laboratory equipment and chemicals they will also have


Havent come across one yet. Then again , I never really looked.
If all else fails , I'll just boil water in pot & collect the moisture that forms under the lid. Don't need much just a ml will do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

